# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The Realm of Aquariia

## vorropohaiah

Here's the latest map in the Atlas Elyden. More details on this and other regions here





_In -1 RM the Archpotentate Malichar returned to his homeland following enslavement and escape. Burning with the prophecy from the Scripture of Shadows, he brought the seven tribes of the Korachani peninsula together into a single fledgling nation united by a new religion. Many groups and people opposed this, and they were executed or exiled for their beliefs.

   Amongst such people were the Sagittaars: natives of the Korachani peninsula whose worship of ancient religions in the wake of the spread of the cult of Lord Rachanael led to their persecution by the followers of Rachanael.

   The Sagittaars fled west in 13 RM, led by their knightly leaders, who became known as the Knights-exile. They scattered across the western-most reaches of the Inner Sea - some went beyond the Gate of Erebeth into the Sea of Serpents beyond, others landed on the Ezasuhi peninsula, and still others landed closer, settling in the lagoons and marshes west of the Black Mountains, where they encountered the Aquarii people - a loose collection of seafarers living along the fertile shores around the lagoons of the then much larger Sea of Liakarra.

   The Sagittaars that settled this land did so peacefully, integrating with the local populace, bringing with them ironworking skills that were of much value to the natives, as well as worship of the Cult of Life and Death, which within a century had largely superseded both the native religion as well as its theocratic leaders, who converted to the worship of Life and Death. 

   This religion would slowly become corrupted into the lunar cult that characterised the period leading up to its subjugation by Parthis, which would begin in 1206 RM, though continued well into its colonial years as a mystery-cult. The lunar cult period led to the construction of many observatories, around which settlements would late emerge, with the observatories taking on the role of administrative centres, churches and libraries. These so-called observatory-cities were centres of culture and technological advancement when Parthis gained control of Aquariia, after which major cities were moved to the coast, to take advantage of the numerous natural harbours along the coast of the Liakarra. Though the Knights-exile had dwindled in the decades following their arrival in Aquariia, the order remained for many years as ascetics, in many regions the founders of the observatories.

   These cities, generally far from the coasts, led to a dichotomy of culture. The nation was divided between the rural settlements in the south and the larger cities in the more secluded north. This necessitated a reliable trade-network that provided food and other resources to the cities, as well as a police-force to guard the same routes. The so-called Praetorians of the Road remain to this day, guarding caravans and the cities they travel to.

   Aquariian mariners travelled far, enjoying venturing west beyond the Gate of Erebeth, where they encountered simple pastoral people of what is now Ophiussa. Some settled the region and others returned home with others. This began a tradition of drafting foreigners for cheap manual labor on board ships and in farms. They would became a caste apart from the native populace, a class of labourers and craftsmen who lives in their own districts. Though many outsiders believe they are a lower class, this is not the case. To other Aquariians they are merely seen as different. Indeed, they enjoy the same rights as other lower- and middle-classed Aquariians.

   In c. 1140 RM the Korachani empire set up embassies in Aquariia to facilitate trade between the two nations, though within decades the embassies were being used by Korachani spies to gain  a foothold of the region. The Aquariian government expelled the Korachani envoys and refused to trade with the empire. This was a blow to its economy, and within a few years the strain was beginning to show. It was during this time that an alliance with Parthis was sought, leading to its willing induction into the Parthisan Republic in 1206 RM. 

   Aquariian defences were strengthened under Parthisan leadership. Its harbours were bolstered and deepened, allowing larger ships to bring goods into the growing economy. The regions resources were exploited and exported to the Republics capital. This includes trained mercenaries, rice, cotton, and woven fabrics. This eventually led to a centralisation of its manufacturing, with particular regions devoted to certain industries becoming the norm going forward.

   Despite Parthisan secularism, Aquariians were allowed to continue worshipping their moon deities, and indeed the religion spread to Parthis as a mystery cult that enjoyed some popularity for some decades.

   The region flourished under Parthisan leadership, though following Almagest gained its independence from Korachan in 3014 after the Artifex Wars, a new movement began to grow, seeking independence from Parthis. Most people ignored the movement, though it slowly gained traction and an underground following. In 3021 RM the first Parthisan embassy was attacked in Aster. This isolated incident was a precursor to increasing acts of vandalism and resistance over the next decade. The situation slowly worsened, with many (including many amongst the Aquarii caste, who felt their Parthisan occupiers were treating them unfairly) rioting. A Parthisan Ministry in Anacha was attacked in 3138 RM, with diplomats and soldiers killed and wounded.

   This led to a rapid escalation of events. Most Parthisan expatriates and workers were evacuated from Aquariia, with the rest holding out in the capital. Supplies stopped being sent to Aquariia and within a month a blockade had been set up outside its harbours. This escalation forced Aquariias hands and early in 3140 RM it sent out its fleet in an attempt to scatter the Parthisan blockade. 

   This led to a large naval exchange lasting 2-days, during which a many Parthisan ships were sunk and boarded, thanks to the Aquariians superior skills navigating their shallow waters. 

   An important political figure, the Viscount Berig of Arimoloch, was captured from one of the Parthisan ships and held ransom as many small merchant ships escaped the blockade, forcing the battle to move south. Though the blockade was broken, the battle continued for days. What remained of the Parthisan embassies were looted and burnt. What Parthisan nationals remained in Aquariia were kept prisoner with Berig, in the hopes that a ceasefire could be wrangled from their safe return.

   The arrival of Ezasuhi reinforcements early on the 4th day trapped the western flank of the Parthisan navy, forcing it to retreat. Five days later the release of the Parthisan prisoners was secured in return for its independence. Parthis accepted the request, so long as it possessed certain exclusive trade-rights.

   And so on 3140 RM Aquariia became an independent entity, maintaining certain ties with Parthis, most of which remain to this day. It retains the Parthisan Shen as its main currency, and Parthisan is one of its two official languages (the other being Aquariian, which itself has taken on many aspects of Parthisan, and is considered the common tongue, with Parthisan being used in politics and other matters of state).

   The waning of the lagoons of Tabernacea became noticeable in c. 2500 RM. Many of the settlements surrounding it found themselves landlocked during textreme tides, and this only increased over the years. The city of Tanih was abandoned in 2756 RM, the first of many cities to be abandoned over the next millennium as the lagoons dwindled into nothing. By the time Parthis was evicted in 3140 RM all that remained of the Sea of Liakarra was a series of dwindling brine pools and salt flats. Today the salt flats have become Atramentally-corrupted, furthering the forsaking of the area.

   Elsewhere the nation of Aquariia survives, its economy thriving through the manufacturing of textiles and their exportation, alongside that of cotton and dried rice. To the north west many settlements now have small giganri populations, made up of individuals either exiled from Gnoth or who left their homeland willingly. Many are mystics who travel the countryside of Aquariia, and are welcomed and distrusted in equal measure. They bring skills that the humans lack, but are often seen as aloof and strange, though for the most-part theyve forsaken the asceticism of their Gnothi counterparts._

----------


## Deeds

Wow! I don’t have time to read the background at the moment, but cool map, will have to come back and read and drool later.

----------


## MistyBeee

Always so impressive !
Pure curiosity : is it the last... last map forever, or just the last you finished ?

----------


## vorropohaiah

> Always so impressive !
> Pure curiosity : is it the last... last map forever, or just the last you finished ?


That's it, I'm calling it quits  :Wink: 

No, just bad wording on my part - I meant to say the latest  :Smile:

----------


## Naima

Very nice as usual !

----------


## J.Edward

You have an iron will, Nate  :Very Happy: 
I could not stick with it for so long.
Or at very least not so steadily.
Another fine addition to the Atlas.

----------


## Ilanthar

> That's it, I'm calling it quits


Nnooooooo  :Surprised: ! That would be terrible. You're a model of persistence and determination for me  :Smile:   :Wink: .

Another cool & well done map with a strong and original background. Great work!

----------


## arsheesh

Excellent, as always.  Wish I had half of your world-building ambition.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## vorropohaiah

> Very nice as usual !





> Nnooooooo ! That would be terrible. You're a model of persistence and determination for me  .
> 
> Another cool & well done map with a strong and original background. Great work!


thanks  :Smile:  




> Excellent, as always.  Wish I had half of your world-building ambition.
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh





> You have an iron will, Nate 
> I could not stick with it for so long.
> Or at very least not so steadily.
> Another fine addition to the Atlas.


Having my patreon impose a deadline has helped me work on the maps and create other non-map-related content that I can't share here (cuz they're not maps). Also, having an end-goal (compiling the maps into an atlas) also helps me get through the maps. After 40 maps in the same style, the work can get a bit tedious at times!

----------

